# Eastern bloc popcorn????



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=36220620&nid=1017&fm=home_page&s_cid=toppick3


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

bump! nobody thought this was kinda cool?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> bump! nobody thought this was kinda cool?


That's crazy!

.


----------

